# Eileen Mahoney



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

I found this very touching.


IN WATERS DEEP

In ocean wastes no poppies blow,
No crosses stand in ordered row,
Their young hearts sleep... beneath the wave...
The spirited, the good, the brave,
But stars a constant vigil keep,
For them who lie beneath the deep.

'Tis true you cannot kneel in prayer
On certain spot and think. "He's there."
But you can to the ocean go...
See whitecaps marching row on row;
Know one for him will always ride...
In and out... with every tide.

And when your span of life is passed,
He'll meet you at the "Captain's Mast."
And they who mourn on distant shore
For sailors who'll come home no more,
Can dry their tears and pray for these
Who rest beneath the heaving seas...

For stars that shine and winds that blow
And whitecaps marching row on row.
And they can never lonely be
For when they lived... they chose the sea...


Eileen Mahoney


Thank you, Eileen Mahoney.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day.today.11.00.re:eileen Mahoney.a fine poem.thanks for posting.regards ben27.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

A lovely poem. VMT for posting.


----------



## stewart4866 (Nov 25, 2006)

Stir the heart


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Very nice poem, thanks for posting Mayday.


----------



## brian3 (Jan 25, 2010)

thank you for posting somehow immediately brought our old mate barinoz to mind


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Read this to my wife I had to stop as tears came to my as I found it so moving.One of the finest tributes to those who go down to the sea.


----------



## Graham the pipe (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you for posting this Eileen. The writer/composer has put the words together perfectly, painting a mental image which can not fail to touch even the most hardened of hearts to the pain of loss. I intend filing and keeping.


----------

